# Distributor ideas 1.8t MK3



## vag-cables (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm in the process of collecting parts for my 1.8t swap for my MK3 OBD1 Jetta. I have just about everything but I am looking for ways to mount a distributor on the side of the head where the camshaft position sensor is. I know Reflex Tuning had a kit available but since discontinued it. Anyone have any pics or ideas from their own setups? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## vag-cables (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Distributor ideas 1.8t MK3 (vag-cables)*

This is exactly what I need. Is there any way of finding this part? Can someone post some pics for me please?


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Distributor ideas 1.8t MK3 (vag-cables)*

Send an IM to "new2", he has an entire Reflex Tuning kit for sale...

Mike


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Distributor ideas 1.8t MK3 (vag-cables)*

you will need a custom chip made. obd1 is kind of limited.


----------



## vag-cables (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Distributor ideas 1.8t MK3 (Blk95VR6)*

Thanks Mike, I'll see if he is willing to part it out.


----------



## vag-cables (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Distributor ideas 1.8t MK3 (bonesaw)*

Thanks for the input Bonesaw, I have a custom C2 chip I am installing for the swap.


----------



## vag-cables (Jul 28, 2009)

New2 is an awesome guy, just spoke to him. It's too bad he wants to sell his swap kit as a whole. But on the other side he was willing to take some pictures of the part I need.







Thanks!


----------



## vag-cables (Jul 28, 2009)

Looks like the distributor is a cut ABA distributor with some mods to it to bolt up the custom adapter. Time to figure something out I guess.


























_Modified by vag-cables at 9:52 AM 8-5-2009_


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (vag-cables)*

looks like a 16v dist


----------



## vag-cables (Jul 28, 2009)

Very well could be but I'm not sure if the windows of the hall sensor are the same from CIS-E to Motronic. Anyone know?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (vag-cables)*

16v dizzy is 4 window. motronic for aba is 1 window.


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

i know laz made a dizzy and had it running in his car, he switched to aeb wiring. hw will sell it. pm him. "i know laz".


----------



## vag-cables (Jul 28, 2009)

I pm'ed him. Thanks for the tip!


_Modified by vag-cables at 9:17 PM 8-9-2009_


----------



## I know Laz (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: (vag-cables)*


----------



## vag-cables (Jul 28, 2009)

Sweet. I'd like to get that from you. Sorry if I low balled you, I have no idea what you want for it.


----------



## I know Laz (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: (vag-cables)*

offer def. on the low side 
I started with a good aba dizzy and have about three more hours in the machine work. That amount of time could be cut down if I were to make another now that I know what I'm doing. The aba cap and rotor work well with vr6 wires.


----------



## vag-cables (Jul 28, 2009)

A solid setup for sure. So let me know what you want for the dizzy and we can make a deal. I'd like to pick your brain a little too if you don't mind when it comes down to doing my swap. Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## Vanagon Nut (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Distributor ideas 1.8t MK3 (vag-cables)*

Looks like you're on your way to a solution. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Forgive my ignorance but......
Are you adapting Motronic 2.9 to a 1.8T ?
I assume there are sensor(s) required for the turbo. How would they be used with Motronic?
Curious, as an AEB 1.8t swap to replace the ABA OBD1 I installed in my Vanagon would be kick a$$
Thanks!
Neil.


----------



## vag-cables (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Distributor ideas 1.8t MK3 (Vanagon Nut)*

Yep, I am using stock MK3 OBD1 wiring harness with a C2 performance chip in my stock ecu. It has been done before. There should be a few threads on this kind of swap. A 1.8t in a Vanagon should be wicked! All boost is managed by wastegate, manual boost controller and BOV.


----------



## vag-cables (Jul 28, 2009)

I have a question about idle stabilization for the OBD2 ABA - 1.8t. How are people mounting the stabilizer valve?


----------



## Vanagon Nut (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Distributor ideas 1.8t MK3 (vag-cables)*

Thanks much vag-cables.
I'll do the search thing. Just assumed it wasn't possible. Nice to know it can be done. Would be great to keep the Mk3 OBD1 harness etc. and just deal with engine carrier exhaust etc.
FWIW, here's a link to the engine (OBD2 IIRC) installed in a Syncro Vanagon. With pics.
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/for...+swap


----------



## EuphoriaVW (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Distributor ideas 1.8t MK3 (Vanagon Nut)*

Any luck?


----------



## vag-cables (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Distributor ideas 1.8t MK3 (EuphoriaVW)*

Nope, I still need a dizzy.







I also need a couple other parts. i was wondering if anyone had these and are willing to part with them for a nominal fee.







I need...
-Intake manifold 1.8t Golf/Jetta/Beetle/TT 
-Intake boot from mass air flow sensor to turbo inlet 1.8t from an audi TT
-Fuel rail from a 1.8t 

Other parts:
-Oil filter housing from 1990 G60 Corrado
-VR6 ignition wires (Distributor)
-2.5 inch cat back exhaust for MK3 Jetta

Thanks!!


----------



## vag-cables (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Distributor ideas 1.8t MK3 (Vanagon Nut)*

Wow! Crazy! I would love to have one of those Westies! Keep an eye on this thread and we can help eachother out.


----------



## EuphoriaVW (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Distributor ideas 1.8t MK3 (vag-cables)*

That vanagon is pretty sweet. I'de rock it. Im gonna stay tuned because i need to make a dizzy for my 1.8t mk3 project. Im gonna try to fab something up soon, just doing my research.


----------



## vag-cables (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Distributor ideas 1.8t MK3 (EuphoriaVW)*

Sweet. Let me know if you come across something interesting.


----------



## vag-cables (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Distributor ideas 1.8t MK3 (vag-cables)*

I am still on the lookout for a dizzy..


----------



## EuphoriaVW (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Distributor ideas 1.8t MK3 (vag-cables)*

me too







im gonna start fabbing one up here soon. in a couple weeks.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (vag-cables)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vag-cables* »_Looks like the distributor is a cut ABA distributor with some mods to it to bolt up the custom adapter. Time to figure something out I guess.









Thats not fair to Reflex tuning....
If you wanted a kit please order one from them as they still have about 10 in stock!


----------



## vag-cables (Jul 28, 2009)

They don't sell the kits anymore bro.. I already looked into it.


----------



## vag-cables (Jul 28, 2009)

This is what I found...
http://www.reflextuning.com/mk....html
It says they don't offer the kits anymore. Do you have an insider?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (vag-cables)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vag-cables* »_This is what I found...
http://www.reflextuning.com/mk....html
It says they don't offer the kits anymore. Do you have an insider?


Doug still has the hardware kits available.


----------



## vag-cables (Jul 28, 2009)

How do I contact Doug?


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (vag-cables)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vag-cables* »_How do I contact Doug? 

(603) 557-0250 is the shop number...

Mike


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Distributor ideas 1.8t MK3 (vag-cables)*

is there a way to get this dizzy?


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

Did anybody ever make one of these


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

bmp


----------

